# Good for you Josh Klinghoffer



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2017)

Josh Klinghoffer


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2017)

I liked the last line of the article:

"Of course, it’s worth pointing out that Klinghoffer is being paid to play by those concertgoers, who technically have the right to experience the show however they please… no matter how annoying it is to fellow photographers, fans, or the musicians onstage."

So, it concludes with a subtle "Efff you," to the musician. Gotta' love PetaPixel...


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2017)

"Of course, it’s worth pointing out that Klinghoffer is being paid to play by those concertgoers, who technically have the right to experience the show however they please… no matter how annoying it is to fellow photographers, fans, or the musicians onstage." *..record the show to be shared later.*


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2017)

I love people who wish we could step back in time and un-invent the smartphone...or un-invent videotape, or un-invent the mini-disc recorder, or un-invent the MP3 format, or un-invent the internet, or un-invent gunpowder,un-invent YouTube, and so on.

I love musicians who want to go back to the days when a crappy vinyl disc was $12.99 and lasted 10 plays before it began developing skips and pops, and the record companies determined when we could see a recorded performance on say, Don Kirshner's show, or American Bandstand, and have to pay for all access to music...back to the days when ALL performances were strictly controlled, so that only a handful of people made huge amounts of money off of the musicians, and the musicians themselves were kept poor and working hard on tour to barely make a living...

These fools wonder why so,so many bands now have long musical careers--as opposed to the long-ago career model of the One Hit Wonder band: people KEEP their shows in circulation now by posting these videos to YouTube. They want to bite the hand that actually BUYS THE GROCERIES on which they feed...

Wouldn't it be great if we could just go back to the 1990's!?!?!?!? When everybody just sat there in the auditorium, stoned off their a&&, and held up a Bic lighter during the encore?

How many 1990's bands were still around by 2008?

PUBLICITY is what keeps the majority of these small-talent groups playing and recording and earning a living. Blaming one's own supporters, ticket-buyers, and free promotion creators. Smart! NOT!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah, those darn pesky days when people respected other people, you know like sitting in your seats with you hands down so others behind them could see what they paid for as well.   I much prefer the modern times when someone at a wedding just jumps in front of the official photographer to take their snap.  I mean that person or persons were the INVITED guests for the weeddiing and are there to enjoy the wedding after all, not just some hired servant.


----------



## denada (Mar 23, 2017)

concerts are not part of my life anymore, but for the last years they were i disliked how everyone in the crowd was staring through their smartphone. detracted from the unified and ephemeral atmosphere. would have also disliked if the lead guitarist skipped a signature solo in protest.


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could just go back to the 1990's!?!?!?!? When everybody just sat there in the auditorium, stoned off their a&&, and held up a Bic lighter during the encore?



Oh, hell yeah!  

Others may feel like I do.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 23, 2017)

I see a lot of concerts.  I have season tickets at the Hollywood Bowl.  I am irritated by those in front of me thinking that they have the "right" to block my view by raising their cell phones up to record.  Conversely, if they recorded the event without blocking my view ... that's fine with me, just have some respect.  Personally, I don't think a musician should care if they are recorded for non-commercial/personal use.

If a musician pulled a stint like Klinghoffer, I would be even more offended than by those blocking my view. Hell, I was offended that Ed Sheeran used a tape deck for his backup music.  I guess I'm easily offended.


----------

